# Frage 50 Zoll Bildschirm/Fernseher für PC



## Riddick1107 (5. Dezember 2008)

*Frage 50 Zoll Bildschirm/Fernseher für PC*

Hallo Leute,
hab mal ne Frage an euch:
Ich hatte mir vor einen neuen Bildschirm/Fernseher zu holen, der sollte auf jeden Fall sehr groß sein, da ist mir aufgefallen, das ich 50 Zoll Bildschirme nur als Plasma gesehn habe und nicht als LCD, nun stellet sich meine Frage.
Von früher her kenn ich es so das Plasma-Bildschirme bei längerm Standbild, sich das Bild einbrennt, ist das heute auch noch so? Weil der Bildschirm soll neben TV-Gerät auch viel als PC-Bildschirm genutzt werden und da hat man öfters ein sich nicht wechselndes Bild. (Desktop). Full HD muss er auf jeden Fall haben, da ich gern eine hohe Auflösung am Pc für Spiele und so fahren möchte.
Hatte mir bei Alternate auch schonmal einen angesehn:
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Plasma_ab_43_Zoll/Samsung/PS-50A556S/296636/?
Oder sollte man doch eher auf 4 Zoll verzichten und auf einen LCD 46 Zoll gehn?
Wäre das besser? Zum Beispiel fürn Pc?
Wie zum Beispiel dieser hier:
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/LCD-TVs_ab_42_Zoll/Samsung/LE-46A557P/296564/?
Danke euch schonmal für jede Antwort.
Gruß Riddick


----------



## Eol_Ruin (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Frage 50 Zoll Bildschirm/Fernseher für PC*

Wenn du den Plasma als PC-Bildschirm betreiben willst der mehrere Stunden pro tag läuft dann wird sich auch bei neueren Schirmen der Desktop irgendwann etwas einbrennen.

Und so große Bildschirme mehrere Stunden am Tag laufen zu lassen geht ganz schön ins Geld - besonders Plasma-Schirme verbrauchen immer noch sehr viel Energie (jaja - ich weiß - Energie kann man nicht verbrauchen - aber UMWANDELN klingt irgendwie nicht so   ).


----------



## HanFred (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Frage 50 Zoll Bildschirm/Fernseher für PC*

natürlich gibt es 50'' LCDs.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Frage 50 Zoll Bildschirm/Fernseher für PC*



			
				HanFred am 05.12.2008 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> natürlich gibt es 50'' LCDs.



Dat wär doch mal was:
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/LCD-TVs_ab_42_Zoll/Samsung/LE-70F96BDX/296614/?tn=ENTERTAINMENT&l1=TV-Ger%C3%A4te&l2=LCD-TV&l3=ab+42+Zoll


----------



## Riddick1107 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Frage 50 Zoll Bildschirm/Fernseher für PC*



			
				Eol_Ruin am 05.12.2008 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 05.12.2008 16:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh ja, der ist was, den hol ich mir sofort!!!    
Zu den 50 Zoll LCD:
Wie gesagt ich hatte bisher noch keine gesehn, daher bin ich davon ausgegangen das es die nur als Plasma gibt.
Der PC wird jeden Tag mehrere Stunden laufen, also wäre ein LCD-Bildschirm auf jeden Fall besser dafür?

Edit: Ok, ich habs grad gesehn, es gibt auf LCD's die größer als 50 Zoll sind.


----------



## dab2212 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Frage 50 Zoll Bildschirm/Fernseher für PC*

Benutzt Du Deinen Fernseher dann eher bei abgedunkelten Lichtverhältnissen? Dann wäre ein Plasmagerät ok. Wenn Du aber auch bei etwas mehr Licht noch vernünftig was sehen möchtest, dann solltest Du eher zum LCD greifen.


----------



## Riddick1107 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Frage 50 Zoll Bildschirm/Fernseher für PC*

Im Prinzip wäre es beides, hell und dunkel.


----------

